# Zuweisen vn Dateien



## Splayfer (4. Jun 2020)

Hallo,

mein Name ist Splayfer und ich arbeite seit einiger Zeit an einem Minecraft Report-System mit der Spigot bzw. Bukkit API.
Ich regelte es so, dass für jeden Report eine eigene Datei mit dem Namen des Reports im Plugin-Ordner des Server gespeichert wird.
Wenn ein Supporter jedoch den Report bearbeiten möchte, muss das Plugin zuerst wieder auf die Datei des jeweiligen Reports zugreifen um Informationen zur Uhrzeit und zum Grund des Reports zu bekommen.
Was muss man aber machen, wenn es mehrere Reports (mehrer Dateien) gibt? Wie weiß das Plugin, auf welche Datei ich zugreifen muss, weil ja jede Datei dem selben Objekt (File file1 = new File(...)) gehört.

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen und ich freue mich schon im Voraus auf eine Antwort

Gruß Splayfer


----------

